# Best Open Sights???



## MuleHunter (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm interested to hear your guys' opinion on best open sights or do most feel it's critical to use 1x scopes?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Check out Williams peep sights if your looking to go open. I put them on my muzzleloader and really like the setup.....but I wasn't going for the +200 yard shot.


----------



## MuleHunter (Jun 6, 2013)

And what would you suggest if you did want something that could effectively go out to 200 yards? Most likely I wouldn't take a shot that far, but wouldn't mind having something with the option.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I also use a Williams Peep sight. Had a nicer 1x scope on mine at first, but found that I was easily more accurate using the peep sight and regular fiber optic front sight, so I went back to it. I use a 6 o clock hold and can drive tacks at 100 yards. At 150 yards, I can shoot "okay" but that is my personal limit now. I have been good at times to 200 yards, but that is a long shot without a magnified scope for these old eyes.

My eyes will not let me focus on three items at once, so I cannot use regular open sights very well. With a peep sight, you just look through the peep sight hole and line up the front sight on the target. Just like you would with a scope. Real difference for me was that the front optic covers much less area at distance than a cross hair does. This allows me to be much more precise.

Good luck!

FH


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

A peep sight or a 1x scope are your best options for shooting at 200 yards +. I prefer the scope simply for the crisp focus and light gathering ability. It makes it easy to line up on something when light is really low. Fiber optic sights are better than iron sights for this, but I still like the scope better. For a 200 yard shot you'll need a rangefinder and a drop chart. When sighting in at 100 you'll be somewhere around 10" low at 200. That's a small enough amount that you can just hold over the target and be accurate...something I find easier with a scope than any open sight. The biggest challenge with shooting long range with a muzzleloader is definitely the sight picture, but a good peep or 1x scope will be more than adequate for a 200 yard shot if you practice and know your gun.


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

El Matador said:


> A peep sight or a 1x scope are your best options for shooting at 200 yards +. I prefer the scope simply for the crisp focus and light gathering ability. It makes it easy to line up on something when light is really low. Fiber optic sights are better than iron sights for this, but I still like the scope better. For a 200 yard shot you'll need a rangefinder and a drop chart. When sighting in at 100 you'll be somewhere around 10" low at 200. That's a small enough amount that you can just hold over the target and be accurate...something I find easier with a scope than any open sight. The biggest challenge with shooting long range with a muzzleloader is definitely the sight picture, but a good peep or 1x scope will be more than adequate for a 200 yard shot if you practice and know your gun.


+1 It's a lot easier for me to make the yardage adjustments using a 1x scope when shooting out to 200 yards then to use open or fiber optic sights. However, my brother in law is dead on using iron sights with his muzzy. Practice is key!


----------

